# Neve na Serra de Santa Barbara (Ilha Terceira)



## jotaerre (28 Fev 2010 às 21:27)

Olá,

hoje na Serra de Santa Barbara, um evento 
raro.






















in: lestada surf spot


----------



## F_R (28 Fev 2010 às 21:45)

Grande entrada


----------



## N_Fig (28 Fev 2010 às 22:14)

Grandes fotos.
Há quanto tempo não nevava por aí?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

Excelentes Fotos!


----------



## actioman (28 Fev 2010 às 23:51)

Mais um bom registo deste episódio de neve nos Açores! Este ano ela chegou a todo Portugal! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Serrano (1 Mar 2010 às 14:12)

Belas fotos! Estive uma vez na Terceira, mas sem neve, assim fica uma ilha ainda mais bonita...


----------

